# Ghost Removal



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

This is supposed to be a real call received by a haunter...

http://www.hackerhouse.com/sounds/phonecall.mp3


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

LOL that was too funny, randy. Are you sure that wasn't your voice we're hearing


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

That's great, randy. That ol' boy has either been watchin' too much SciFi Channel or had one too many beers. Let's get our traps and go over yonder! Woo woo woo..........


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Tarnations! I done tol' that boy he was a hearin' Flo after seein' 'erself nekkid in th' dang mirror!


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

That is funny. At first it sounded like Roy D Mercer. 
Have any of you heard of him?
he is DJ here in Tulsa on KMOD radio. He calls someone up like that and 
most of the time pisses them off. But it is funny to hear.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

That is funny ,,, But did any of you see the Maury Show yesterday they had real ghost on tape from this one website . and photos too !!!

cannt think of the website name, I have it some where I post it when I find it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

Ghostvillage.comwas what I was trying to remember,you can hear a ghost on the tape but here is some thing cool


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

lol ha ha ha lol!!!woo woo woo im tird of it. thats funny!!!


----------



## Pure Evil Model: D (Jul 9, 2007)

Ha, That's great. "Some kinda ray guns..."


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

LOL!! up and down the hall, every night , you gotta trap or summin? That is too funny.


----------

